# Water Resistance - a real life test



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I read Gordon1973's topic on water resistance and there seems to be many different options, both here and elsewhere, on what a watch can withstand. So I thought I'd try a little experiment, just for fun. I'm going to take one of my least water resistant watches and see what it can take. It's a Timex, 30m water resistant, no screw down crown. Never been opened and worn about twice, so pretty much as it left the factory.










So the first test will be a simple immersion in about 6 inches of water for a few hours.










Personally I'll be disappointed if a 30m water resistant watch can't take this. Maybe I'm wrong?










So here goes. Suggestions for next test? Predictions?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo :swoon: . It'll just fill up and be ruined.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Perhaps some way of testing water pressure resistance? Not sure you could do this at home though without fancy equipment? Inside a water balloon with water and blow up maybe? :wacko: Hope the watch survives immersion :thumbsup:

My prediction for the first test is it *won't *leak water

Next test on the agenda: Can you resurrect a quartz watch that has filled up with water? :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Top watch challenge :thumbsup:

you could leave it outside all night in the rain and check in the morning ?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Got a fish tank ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Can you resurrect a quartz watch that has filled up with water?


 Maybe we'll find out later! :laugh:



RWP said:


> Got a fish tank ? :thumbsup:


 No fish tank. Water butt?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Maybe we'll find out later! :laugh:
> 
> No fish tank. Water butt?


 Now now.....no ifs and butts :swoon:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Top watch challenge :thumbsup:
> 
> you could leave it outside all night in the rain and check in the morning ?


 beware of burglars and magpies!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

It will be fine, for the next test leave it in the bottom of a full bucket of water for 24 hours and again It will be fine


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

I had a 50m WR Casio that I used for swimming for years - no problems whatsoever.

Egads

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> I read Gordon1973's topic on water resistance and there seems to be many different options, both here and elsewhere, on what a watch can withstand. So I thought I'd try a little experiment, just for fun. I'm going to take one of my least water resistant watches and see what it can take. It's a Timex, 30m water resistant, no screw down crown. Never been opened and worn about twice, so pretty much as it left the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 try the same with hot water [ not boiling, hot tap water] and look for escaping bubbles


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Badger said:


> I had a 50m WR Casio that I used for swimming for years - no problems whatsoever.
> 
> Egads
> 
> Dave


 Agreed. Growing up I was lucky to have a 50m Casio. Took it everywhere. No problems.

I wonder, like with most technology, whether quality has dropped over the years regarding what a wr rating actually constitutes.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So still going after two hours in water. Thought I'd make the most of the lovely bank holiday weather (rain and hailstones at the moment) and sit it in the garden for a while.












Bruce said:


> try the same with hot water [ not boiling, hot tap water] and look for escaping bubbles


 Just brought it in from the garden to try this. No bubbles, so back outside again. Cold - hot - cold! It'll be interesting to see if there's any condensation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> So still going after two hours in water. Thought I'd make the most of the lovely bank holiday weather (rain and hailstones at the moment) and sit it in the garden for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its a good sign if there were no bubbles, it at least hints at some level of water resistance..........not very scientific though :biggrin:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds like its coping remarkably well so far :thumbsup: Hope you are going to treat it to some special care after all this abuse you are callously throwing at it :laugh:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I never actually tried it in the end, but I once thought about testing a Vostok Amphibia by using it as a fishing lure. I doubt the Timex would survive that, but you might at least catch some dinner


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Sounds like its coping remarkably well so far :thumbsup: Hope you are going to treat it to some special care after all this abuse you are callously throwing at it :laugh:


 TBH I thought it might be quite interesting to keep going until failure to see what it can really take.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So it's survived an hour or so in the cold and wet outside. All good so far, so on to the next test.



















So it's in. Off to walk the dogs now so we'll see how this goes. Not so confident with this one!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

If it survives the latest test how about taking it to the extreme: Get an old ice cream carton or something similar, fill half way with water, place watch inside, put lid on carton, then pop into freezer. Go back tomorrow and you will have a watch frozen inside a nice block of ice, even if the watch doesn't survive it will make a cool photo :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> So it's survived an hour or so in the cold and wet outside. All good so far, so on to the next test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 poor thing looks really lonely


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Washing machine should be a robust test!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its doing well, thought it would.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Ingredients for pressure chamber

smallish (0.5 to 2 l) Plastic bottle with a neck wide enough to fit a watch in, Some pop bottles have a wider neck than the usual or a fruit juice bottle

5mm drill,

Gaffer Tape,

old bicycle inner tube the type with a narrow Presta valve that hasa locknut on it,

Silicone sealant,

Bike pump.

Drill a 5mm hole in centre of bottle top, cut valve out of inner tube leaving a 5mm rim of rubber on the valve fit it into the hole with some sealant and screw down locknut leave for an hour for Silicone to set. . Fill bottle with water to about 3/4 mark put in watch screw on top secure top with tape, fit pump and pump up bottle it should be able to take about 15psi which is equivalent to about 35 ft depth


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

You guys should be reported for watch abuse :yes:

Seriously it is a valid point in as much as I was looking at a vintage Seiko diver for summer but no proof of WR. Don't want a watch full of water the first time it goes on the beech 

good luck with the tests.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So just checked and still going strong. Left it for a bit longer. I like the ideas of the washing machine and freezer tests. Maybe dishwasher too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> So just checked and still going strong. Left it for a bit longer. I like the ideas of the washing machine and freezer tests. Maybe dishwasher too?


 extremes of temp..hot or cold will finish it IMO and doesn't really show water resistance, the washing machine on a cool wash would be interesting though


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never bust a watch by dropping them in water ,yet, but they do not like being trod on, dropped, or run over. I've bust a few doing this expensive ones too. I ran over a G Shock in this and it was still working but the strap broke off.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> extremes of temp..hot or cold will finish it IMO and doesn't really show water resistance, the washing machine on a cool wash would be interesting though


 True, but I guess if it did survive we'd know a quick hot shower wouldn't be a problem 



Nigelp said:


> I've never bust a watch by dropping them in water ,yet, but they do not like being trod on, dropped, or run over. I've bust a few doing this expensive ones too. I ran over a G Shock in this and it was still working but the strap broke off.


 Hope the GShock wasn't on your wrist


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gpts said:


> True, but I guess if it did survive we'd know a quick hot shower wouldn't be a problem
> 
> Hope the GShock wasn't on your wrist


 It fell off polishing the exhausts :yes: . I like shiny exhausts.

I've duffed a few watches up like that.

I forget I've got them on and go and change the discs and pads and stuff like that.

I did once run over my Dads foot in a V12 XJS. He limped away. I can still laugh about it now. :laugh:

Back to exhausts. Big shiny ones.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Gpts said:


> True, but I guess if it did survive we'd know a quick hot shower wouldn't be a problem
> 
> Hope the GShock wasn't on your wrist


 Speak to Brian Harvey on this one :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The best cycle in the washing machine is 40 degree otherwise the strap will run up

Just to explain my innocence in the 'dad foot running over incident'. What it were right...I did not feel the V12 Jag was fast enough for my needs aged 19. I wanted it to set off faster. So I asked dad to raise the tick over from 750rpm to 1000rpm. Therefore as soon as I took my foot off the brake (it being automatic). It was off (300bhp). So I'm sat in the car and dad is under the bonnet adjusting the tick over up. I was supposed to be holding it in drive on the foot brake. The problem was I was day dreaming and resting very lightly on the foot brake. At which point Dad pulled the accelerator cable. Causing the 2 ton 12 cylinder beast to run over his foot. My first reaction was to put it in reverse and back up. Again running over his foot. This could be relevant to the watch.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

How about lending your watch to the Cambridge women's boat team? :laugh: Only kidding, good race by both teams and a real test of endurance that Cambridge managed to finish :thumbsup:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Speak to Brian Harvey


 I don't understand if this relates to the shower or the g shock, and scared to ask!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Gpts said:


> I don't understand if this relates to the shower or the g shock, and scared to ask!


 He famously, somehow, managed to run himself over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> True, but I guess if it did survive we'd know a quick hot shower wouldn't be a problem


 the dropping in hot water tests that theory, the way i have looked at in the past is how do they cope in hot countries where it may average 35c? they must cope or they wouldn't use watches, but i think a dish washer minimum is 50c ?? and thats when the seals will fail IMO



Gpts said:


> I don't understand if this relates to the shower or the g shock, and scared to ask!


 Brian Harvey managed to fall out of the drivers side door and run over himself all while sober :laugh:

anyway, this is quite an interesting topic, lets keep it about the watches and not cars :wink:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So the Timex is back indoors in the dry, none the worse for wear. Might give it a rest now before the next test. I'm thinking washing machine is the next logical progression?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> So the Timex is back indoors in the dry, none the worse for wear. Might give it a rest now before the next test. I'm thinking washing machine is the next logical progression?


 i am sure it must be feeling very unloved by now :biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> the dropping in hot water tests that theory, the way i have looked at in the past is how do they cope in hot countries where it may average 35c? they must cope or they wouldn't use watches, but i think a dish washer minimum is 50c ?? and thats when the seals will fail IMO
> 
> Brian Harvey managed to fall out of the drivers side door and run over himself all while sober :laugh:
> 
> anyway, this is quite an interesting topic, lets keep it about the watches and not cars :wink:


 We've got a "rapid" 35 degree setting, so could try that first.  My citizen Royal Marines can allegedly operate at temperatures from -10 to +60 degrees C so I wonder how they do that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> My citizen Royal Marines can allegedly operate at temperatures from -10 to +60 degrees C so I wonder how they do that?


 i wouldn't mind knowing that too, are you going to take it apart later on then? :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> the dropping in hot water tests that theory, the way i have looked at in the past is how do they cope in hot countries where it may average 35c? they must cope or they wouldn't use watches, but i think a dish washer minimum is 50c ?? and thats when the seals will fail IMO


 Gotta love the speedy  "48 hours at 160 °F (71 °C) followed by 30 minutes at 200 °F (93 °C)"

I do sometimes wonder how safe it is having a watch submerged in 70 degree bath water.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i wouldn't mind knowing that too, are you going to take it apart later on then? :laugh:


 I wouldn't know how to Bruce - monocoque case!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bruce said:


> Brian Harvey managed to fall out of the drivers side door and run over himself *all while sober* :laugh:


 Moot point. He ran over his own head. Natural selection in action.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Gpts said:


> True, but I guess if it did survive we'd know a quick hot shower wouldn't be a problem
> 
> Hope the GShock wasn't on your wrist


 I hope the G Shock wasn't on anybody's wrist!


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Why not just out the watch in a pressure cooker and be done with it? :thumbsup:

Just *put*

Autocorrect got me again.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I think adding heat is unfair. No watch is designed to be boiled, though I bet a g shock could take it. Let's try. :biggrin:

The G Rescue 7900 is designed to withstand -3 Fahrenheit, which is about minus a hundred Celsius or something. Certainly colder than the poor [email protected] wearing it could stand.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

There's a lot of debate though about wearing a watch in the shower/hot tub etc messing up the gaskets, so I'm thinking a bit of heat is necessary as a real life test


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

How about a lollipop test? Make a milk lollipop out of it and let a neighbour's Rottweiler have a go at it once lollipopped. If it survives that, it's got super powers.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Trigger said:


> How about a lollipop test? Make a milk lollipop out of it and let a neighbour's Rottweiler have a go at it once lollipopped. If it survives that, it's got super powers.


 I reckon a Rottweiler would swallow a milk lollipop in one go, and I'm not about to rescue it from that!


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh no!it is cruel. the watch will not be ruined ?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

So the little Timex has had most of the day off, but back to duties now. Washing machine test - just gone in on a 39 minute 30 degree cycle. It's zipped into a pocket so it doesn't get beaten up against the drum. My wife thinks I've lost the plot completely :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Gpts said:


> So the little Timex has had most of the day off, but back to duties now. Washing machine test - just gone in on a 39 minute 30 degree cycle. It's zipped into a pocket so it doesn't get beaten up against the drum. My wife thinks I've lost the plot completely :laugh:


 I think her logic would be hard to argue against


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Gpts said:


> So the little Timex has had most of the day off, but back to duties now. Washing machine test - just gone in on a 39 minute 30 degree cycle. It's zipped into a pocket so it doesn't get beaten up against the drum. My wife thinks I've lost the plot completely :laugh:


 :biggrin: my breath is bated while i wait


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A gorgeously mad thread and yet one with a very real lesson - something I have mentioned myself with regard to certain cheap watch brands that I, for my sins, collect.

I have been quite amazed at how some inexpensive watches with a low water resistance rating stand up to watery conditions remarkably well, and I think that the Timex described here is a good example. I have had a number of wet escapades when wearing, for example, a Limit watch with a stated water resistance of only 30 metres, and have escaped with no ingress of water whatsoever. And yet, on the other hand, I have had other watches with a similar rating that have rapidly allowed moisture to permeate the inside of the watch, steaming up the glass and causing problems. It seems that genuine water resistance is something of a lottery, especially when it comes to the lower end of the watch market, and although I try and make sure any watch I buy brand new has a decent water resistance rating, I do wonder what the real-life resistance to water actually is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

> A gorgeously mad thread and yet one with a very real lesson - something I have mentioned myself with regard to certain cheap watch brands that I, for my sins, collect.
> 
> I have been quite amazed at how some inexpensive watches with a low water resistance rating stand up to watery conditions remarkably well, and I think that the Timex described here is a good example. I have had a number of wet escapades when wearing, for example, a Limit watch with a stated water resistance of only 30 metres, and have escaped with no ingress of water whatsoever. And yet, on the other hand, I have had other watches with a similar rating that have rapidly allowed moisture to permeate the inside of the watch, steaming up the glass and causing problems. It seems that genuine water resistance is something of a lottery, especially when it comes to the lower end of the watch market, and although I try and make sure any watch I buy brand new has a decent water resistance rating, I do wonder what the real-life resistance to water actually is.


 i would imagine the QC on cheap watches are a bit lax, maybe they only check 1 in every 50 so some may be ok and others :thumbdown: at best


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

It's the 1 minute wait for the machine door to unlock :sadwalk:

Out of the washing machine and all looks fine  although it's running 3 minutes slow and I'm pretty sure I set the time to the dot yesterday. I'll reset it when it's dried out and keep an eye on it. I'd be surprised/impressed if it survives much more than this. So - dishwasher next?










Smells lovely now too


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Gpts said:


> It's the 1 minute wait for the machine door to unlock :sadwalk:
> 
> Out of the washing machine and all looks fine  although it's running 3 minutes slow and I'm pretty sure I set the time to the dot yesterday. I'll reset it when it's dried out and keep an eye on it. I'd be surprised/impressed if it survives much more than this. So - dishwasher next?
> 
> ...


 The good old British time piece seems to be doing well :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Gpts said:


> It's the 1 minute wait for the machine door to unlock :sadwalk:
> 
> Out of the washing machine and all looks fine  although it's running 3 minutes slow and I'm pretty sure I set the time to the dot yesterday. I'll reset it when it's dried out and keep an eye on it. I'd be surprised/impressed if it survives much more than this. So - dishwasher next?
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i am predicting it will fail in the dishwasher, just too hot IMO


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> :biggrin: i am predicting it will fail in the dishwasher, just too hot IMO


 If not it's going to give g shock a run for its money :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> If not it's going to give g shock a run for its money :thumbsup:


 i wouldn't have thought it would Andy, but what if it does? :scared: [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> :biggrin: i am predicting it will fail in the dishwasher, just too hot IMO


 I think you're right, but we can't stop now can we?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Gpts said:


> I think you're right, but we can't stop now can we?!


 nope :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

If it passes the dishwasher test I think you should respect it enough to wear it all day long...

For a month!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm reporting you to the RSPCW :biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> If it passes the dishwasher test I think you should respect it enough to wear it all day long...
> 
> For a month!


 Still the freezer test to go though


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Gpts said:


> Still the freezer test to go though


 This is like watching a horror movie through your fingers. Aaargh!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i wouldn't have thought it would Andy, but what if it does? :scared: [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]





Gpts said:


> I think you're right, but we can't stop now can we?!


 looking forward to the next few tests


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

The dishwasher test. So the little Timex has had a bit of a rest and is set for its next challenge. Dishwasher will go on at bedtime on a 50 degree wash. I'm a bit worried about this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

i dont think the plastic in the movement will with stand the heat and the battery may go pop :scared:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i dont think the plastic in the movement will with stand the heat and the battery may go pop :scared:


 I have to keep reminding myself that water boils at 100 degrees over there and not at 212.

50 degrees is a bit chilly in my little pea brain.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

If it survives the dishwasher try jet washing it maybe?


----------



## Montygraphics (Feb 28, 2016)

Reminds me of the Top Gear Datsun Truck. It wouldn't die either !!!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed it survives. Has your wife started smiling sympathetically and patting you on the hand saying 'there, there we will get you the best treatment available' yet? :rofl:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Fingers crossed it survives. Has your wife started smiling sympathetically and patting you on the hand saying 'there, there we will get you the best treatment available' yet? :rofl:


 She is a very understanding lady. But if I'm not posting tomorrow please help - I will probably have been sectioned under the mental health act. In my defence, despite having been through the washing machine, the watch was still in need of cleaning? Honestly guv!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gpts said:


> She is a very understanding lady. But if I'm not posting tomorrow please help - I will probably have been sectioned under the mental health act. In my defence, despite having been through the washing machine, the watch was still in need of cleaning? Honestly guv!


 Ha I bet that argument doesn't wash .... I'm sorry :sadwalk:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm thinking if it's lasted this long it will survive the dishwasher, 50*C isn't really all that hot.

Been in a couple of places working where on occasion the ambient temperature in our tin shed got up to that and none of my watches melted.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Dishwasher test passed.










Quite impressive for a watch that cost £13 with only 30m water resistance.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Gpts said:


> Quite impressive for a watch that cost £13 with only 30m water resistance.


 Well, Timex have always been known for making inexpensive watches well so it seems you're doing a very good job of proving that...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Gpts said:


> Dishwasher test passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is it clean now? :laugh:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> is it clean now? :laugh:


 Squeaky :yahoo:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing. What's next?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Amazing. What's next?


 Good question. Open to suggestions, or should it be retired to live out a long life in a drawer?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Carwash!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

UTTERLY FANTASTIC! Cheap can sometimes really be cheerful, after all. And it certainly matches, and actually exceeds, my own experience of certain cheap watches I have bought. Not all, though, so don't you all rush out and start cleaning your watches in the dishwasher or washing machine. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Frozen in a block of ice ???

But again I'm going for another pass, plenty of cold places and watches still go

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Now to replicate the time keeping challenge. What's the most expensive watch you dare try something like this with


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I think it deserves to be worn!

dont want to offend but it's not that pleasin on the eye is it!... But it has earned some wrist time!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Freezer test! Come on its got to be the logical next step :laugh:

Freezer! Freezer! Freezer!

Not easy to chant on a forum :laugh:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I think it deserves to be worn!
> 
> dont want to offend but it's not that pleasin on the eye is it!... But it has earned some wrist time!


 It has deserved it, but it's not going on my wrist. It's actually very good to wear (the rubber strap is surprisingly comfortable), but as you say it's no looker and it ticks so loudly you can hear it from 3 feet away.



graham1981 said:


> Freezer test! Come on its got to be the logical next step :laugh:
> 
> Freezer! Freezer! Freezer!
> 
> Not easy to chant on a forum :laugh:


 The freezer would be a good one, although perhaps not very "real world"? Nice chanting btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon1973 (Mar 23, 2016)

Just give watches to me and I'm sure I can ruin them! But seriously interesting tests, not that it helps me. RW will be returned this week and to be checked by manufacturer. The 2 Rado watches have been confirmed as faulty-not a good advertisement


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

What about a mud resistance test of some kind? Bury it in the flower bed for a few days?

It's a tough little ticker!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It deserves TWF medal and a peaceful retirement :thumbsup:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

RWP said:


> It deserves TWF medal and a peaceful retirement :thumbsup:


 That would be the kind option :yes:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm chanting for the freezer test - go on, you know it makes sense. :laugh: I can only say that because I haven't got a freezer, only a fridge, so it has to be you who takes the risk.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

OK freezer test it is. Trying it solo this time and if it survives maybe we'll give it a go in a bowl of water. Freezer is set at -18 degrees.










I wont be betting on this one.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

If it dies, it dies. . . . .


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

This has be one of the best threads in a while, loving it. I really want to see the freezer results!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

It's tough, but boy is it ugly. Poor thing. Have you put it in the kettle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

put it in the sunday roast chicken :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Are watch batteries Lithium Ion? If so this must be near the extremes of their temp range... If it's dud after the freezer test then a new battery may be required before writing it off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Are watch batteries Lithium Ion? If so this must be near the extremes of their temp range... If it's dud after the freezer test then a new battery may be required before writing it off.


 they are silver oxide in the timex but could still ruin the roast chickens flavour if it went pop :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gpts said:


> OK freezer test it is.


 Yesss :yahoo:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Yesss :yahoo:


 Can't you test on kittens or something humane :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> Can't you test on kittens or something humane :thumbsup:


 :scared: no no no, no, give the kittens to me, you can never have too many cats :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> :scared: no no no, no, give the kittens to me, you can never have too many cats :laugh:


 Boogie just cost us 50 quid for a vaccination a worm pill and a checkover, it took ten minutes to get him in his catbox :argue:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

11.10pm - still ticking


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gpts said:


> 11.10pm - still ticking


 It's a fighter :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

RWP said:


> Boogie just cost us 50 quid for a vaccination a worm pill and a checkover, it took ten minutes to get him in his catbox :argue:


 £50 would get you another watch !!!! what is wrong with you :swoon: artytime:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Our cat got run over last week and had to have his tail taken off. First night tonight he's back on the bed. Hates his blue collar.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gpts said:


> Our cat got run over last week and had to have his tail taken off. First night tonight he's back on the bed. Hates his blue collar.


 Really sorry to hear that  But at least he's back home and I'm sure he will soon adapt to no tail. Extra special fuss and treats in order?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> :thumbsup: £50 would get you another watch !!!! what is wrong with you :swoon: artytime:


 Boogie is my pal...no1. :thumbsup:



Gpts said:


> Our cat got run over last week and had to have his tail taken off. First night tonight he's back on the bed. Hates his blue collar.


 Swift recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gpts said:


> Our cat got run over last week and had to have his tail taken off. First night tonight he's back on the bed. Hates his blue collar.


 I hope he recovers soon, I love cats. :wink: And those that care for them.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

7.04am and still ticking


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I think Timex UK will be interested in this thread. :biggrin:

Perhaps you should contact them?

https://www.facebook.com/Timex?_ga=1.252649289.1514522552.1459493692

https://twitter.com/timexUK?_ga=1.182784998.1514522552.1459493692


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I think Timex UK will be interested in this thread. :biggrin:
> 
> Perhaps you should contact them?
> 
> ...


 Good idea, although I may have inadvertently made some derogatory remarks about the appearance of their fine watch :sadwalk:


----------



## James45 (Mar 10, 2016)

As I know, if the crown and back case are in perfect position, the watch will be fine in the still water up to 30 meters for 3ATM (that's what 3ATM means). But if you wear it while swimming (even in a very shallow water), it will be a different story because of the pressure.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

probably the most severe in house test would be a pressure cooker!... About 15 psi with water boiling around 120 degrees C :swoon:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

James45 said:


> As I know, if the crown and back case are in perfect position, the watch will be fine in the still water up to 30 meters for 3ATM (that's what 3ATM means). But if you wear it while swimming (even in a very shallow water), it will be a different story because of the pressure.


 3 atmospheres.......an atmosphere being air pressure at sea level.......15 lbs per square inch I believe :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

James45 said:


> But if you wear it while swimming (even in a very shallow water), it will be a different story because of the pressure.


 I think you'll find that both ISO 2281 and ISO 6425 have stipulations for overpressure built into them. ...


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Could this be the most reliable watch on the forum?. . . .


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> probably the most severe in house test would be a pressure cooker!... About 15 psi with water boiling around 120 degrees C :swoon:


 Haven't got one or I'd give it a go.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gpts said:


> 7.04am and still ticking


 Get in :yahoo:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Released from the freezer after 23 hours. Seems to have no ill effects and timekeeping is spot on. Hopefully it'll defrost safely.

Suggestions welcome for the next challenge


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

try this :naughty:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

BASHER said:


> Could this be the most reliable watch on the forum?. . . .


 I'm happy to agree it is. I won't be testing any of mine to find out. :laugh:



Gpts said:


> Released from the freezer after 23 hours. Seems to have no ill effects and timekeeping is spot on. Hopefully it'll defrost safely.
> 
> Suggestions welcome for the next challenge


 And now it will just stick straight to your skin without a strap. How handy. :yes:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> try this :naughty:


 Ouch!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

A young 12 year old version of me would say put it in a trouser pocket and put it through a washing machine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> A young 12 year old version of me would say put it in a trouser pocket and put it through a washing machine.


 and an older version of me would suggest "while wearing them" artytime:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Keep going, keep going. How about sending the watch into space, perhaps with a message attached. I leave you to decide on the words. Oh wait a minute though, you will need the watch back in order to check that it is still working - my bet is that it will still be chugging away. What a trooper is that Timex! :laugh:


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

Garden hose test time....


----------



## Gordon1973 (Mar 23, 2016)

I've just been told that the following applies

30m is splash proof

50m for surface swimming

100m snorkelling and swimming


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Is I dead yet?... Or has it been framed or even put out to pasture?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Is I dead yet?... Or has it been framed or even put out to pasture?


 Thanks for your concern :thumbsup:

It's living a quiet retirement at the back of the watch drawer, but a comeback isn't out of the question.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Love the self-testing.

On that very subject, does anyone have a re-sealed 7002 Diver they'd like to test? Only I bought one this week and I'd like to know how water-resistant it is…………….. :laugh:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Went swimming with the kids in this strange but likeable lump at the weekend, only rated at 5atm.... was in the water for about 2hrs and this is far from the first time.... Still perfectly fine!










Our of curiosity, was this timex ever killed to death?


----------

